# Installing Fluxbox without the internet. Help :(



## vexis (Mar 17, 2010)

Installing Fluxbox without the internet.

So i wanted to switch from KDE to fluxbox to check it out. Unfortunately Fluxbox isnt included in the freeBSD 8 dvd.

Heres my situation:

The laptop i want to install it on, is on a university network.

So basically i connect via ethernet, but cant use the internet without using a browser to agree to the terms and conditions and whatnot.

I've tried downloading the package off fluxbox.org, and off the freebsd pkg collection. I burnt them both to DVD (kind of a waste ><, but i dont have CDs). The thing gives me some error when i try mounting the cdrom and i can change directory to it but it appears to be blank. However, the dvd is fine in other computers. I also tried USB but that didnt work. Ive searched around on the forums n didnt find anything helpful.

Would be greatfull if someone could help out. Thanks


----------



## vexis (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry for double posting, cant seem to find the edit. 

Im thinking of installing kde, then getting access to the internet, then getting fluxbox and whatever browser i need.
Finally ditch KDE.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

No need to install KDE. Just get an internet connection and install fluxbox.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 17, 2010)

Download the package to a USB drive, mount the USB drive, run pkg_add
Or get a small browser, ex. lynx using the same method. 
(please note that links might be outdated by the time you try them)

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1_1.tbz
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/www/lynx-2.8.7r1.tbz

[cmd="man pkg_add"]man pkg_add[/cmd]

Without you telling us EXACTLY what doesn't work there isn't much chance of getting any help. You are probably forgetting to tell [cmd="mount"]mount[/cmd] what type of filesystem to expect, or something similarly trivial.


----------



## vexis (Mar 18, 2010)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Without you telling us EXACTLY what doesn't work there isn't much chance of getting any help. You are probably forgetting to tell [cmd="mount"]mount[/cmd] what type of filesystem to expect, or something similarly trivial.




Im a noob to BSD. So yea i have no clue how to mount a USB. Mounting CDs is fine. I tried using sysinstall to access the usb. That didnt work either. 

Its fine though. Went over to a friend's and used his internet. So ive got my fluxbox running fine. 

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

